# Just a quicky can you help me work this out!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Rightyho im being a complete braindead numpty but can help me work out the times for tonights tea  
its duck btw
right the weight is 1.988 kg and it says to cook 20 mins per 500g plus 20 mins extra..can you tell me how long to cook the god dam duck for!!   having one of those days  !!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd round that up to 2KG so that would be 1hr or just a few mins less.  I'm not the best cook so sure someone may give you a different answer thou


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I get that to 1 hour 40 mins (though I like well cooked meat always give it an extra 10 minutes or so) .... had duck yesterday it's yummy, enjoy!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

cheers girls i will go with jovigirl as you sound more confident -thanks clare your a star xxxx
ps ducks are half price in tescooooossss


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah def 1 hr 40 mins which sounds about right for a quack quack


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

♥emmyloupink♥ said:


> cheers girls i will go with jovigirl as you sound more confident -thanks clare your a star xxxx
> ps ducks are half price in tescooooossss


Again!!  Is it the Gressingham one?? Oooo I do mine in the slow cooker!! Yummy Yummy! Might go and get one 

xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL we had duck at the weekend too! I just bung mine in & wait until the juice runs clear.

Saila I wanted to do mine in the slow cooker but it wouldn't fit


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am sooooo jealous, Im the only one in the family who will eat duck so cant warrant getting one... although I suppose I could have a sudden impulse to invite the grandparents over as they eat it!! hmmmm I feel a plan brewing


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Carrie ~ Just cook the duck for yourself and use any leftovers for duck sandwiches!



professor waffle said:


> Saila I wanted to do mine in the slow cooker but it wouldn't fit


I had to force mine in


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yep gessingham one it was scrummy all crispy skin and mmmmmmmmm !!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

whoops I was having a no brain moment I was thinking there was 100 mins in an hr!! hence why I was wrong!


----------

